#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Japan Amazing Culture: Tokyo Takeshita Dori photos

## Butterfly

Random photos I took on my trip to Tokyo, amazing culture

First stop Tokyo's Champs-Elysees Omotesando on a nice sunny Sunday afternoon. It should be noted that Omotesando is a giant fashion catwalk, all the Japanese women are dressed at their best, and you can see hordes of fashion addicts teenage girls shopping like crazy and all dressed up for a fashion cat walk

Below, we have crazy Japanese teenage kids obsessed with mantra dress up and come to show off their costumes in exchange of possible photoshoot deals. It's a live casting for everyone to see. Amazing.

----------


## Butterfly

here an official casting with photoshoot, guys costumes was amazing, couldn't take too many as it was an official casting and they didn't like to pose for "tourists". A lot of hot girls. The poor western girl who was also modeling during that photoshoot wasn't getting any attention  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

the traffic lights are mental, everyone is waiting for the light to turn to red, and soon enough the intersection becomes super busy with everyone waiting. It's quite strange, it's like waiting at a lounge, people chat, look at each other, talk, and even small photo casting takes shape with local amateur girls all fashionally dressed up while waiting for the light, absolutely crazy.

----------


## Butterfly

next stop: Harajuku on a busy Sunday afternoon. Cosplay central, and the hip culture.

----------


## Butterfly

so many hot girls, almost felt like Nana plaza on a saturday night  :Smile: 

actually coming to think of it, they dressed exactly the same and have the same hair style. Guess, that's how they get their Japanese customers to pay for 5,000 a short time  :Razz:

----------


## tuktukdriver

I passed through both those areas last Sunday. I live here in Tokyo so the whole freak show thing has worn off a bit. It all starts seeming normal after awhile. You should go to Shibuya at night and check out all the young kids. They must spend hours on their hair each day...and that's just the guys. The girls must spend all day working on it.

----------


## Butterfly

next stop: Shinjuku night time

small random streets

----------


## tuktukdriver

I've seen many girls in Thai gogo bars that copy the Japanese look, big hair and all. 

I was at the Motown Bar in Roppongi last night. The Thai girls and ladyboys have invaded Japan and that's where they hang out.

----------


## Butterfly

next stop:  Shibuya night time, the place to hang around for bars, hot girls, escort boys, the expensive Japanese Karaoke, and the drunk Japanese students

----------


## Butterfly

> I was at the Motown Bar in Roppongi last night. The Thai girls and ladyboys have invaded Japan and that's where they hang out.


yeah that place is fucking great, love the music and those crazy drunk farang and Japanese businessmen on a saturday night

Incidentally the best looking girls trying to pick you up in that bar are usually Thai. The Japanese girls looking for the men are usually a bit old and not so hot, but very easy apparently for a quick fuck. 

When I started to talk in Thai, they were quite unhappy and didn't understand how I could have guessed by just looking at them  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> I passed through both those areas last Sunday. I live here in Tokyo so the whole freak show thing has worn off a bit. It all starts seeming normal after awhile. You should go to Shibuya at night and check out all the young kids. They must spend hours on their hair each day...and that's just the guys. The girls must spend all day working on it.


I believe you, it was a bit overwhelming I have to admit. Too much cultural shock. What shocked me most was the hordes of early teen Japanese girls shopping together, with their hands full of brand name bags and all dressed up like expensive hookers or in some case very very fashionable. Fashion obsessed society came to my mind. Never saw anything like that.

----------


## Butterfly

Escort boys, they thought I was gay because I was taking their picture  :Razz: 

They were a nice crowd though, joked with them a bit until they started to chase me. I think they wanted money for the pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

Random pics from there:

----------


## tuktukdriver

Did you go to the old part of Kabukicho in Shinjuku? That's the old red light district, where the brothels once were, which is now just a bunch of bars. That's worth a visit. The first bar you see which is run by Phillipinos is where I go quite a bit.

----------


## Butterfly

more random pics:

----------


## Butterfly

> Did you go to the old part of Kabukicho in Shinjuku?


yes I did. That's where all the students are drunk in the streets and pass out ?  :Smile: 

I think some of the pics above are from there. Not sure.

----------


## Butterfly

grocery are actually quite reasonable for imports, about the same as Thailand. Yeah, that's how expensive Thailand has become for expats  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Planet Japan.  What a place.  Good stuff BF.

----------


## Butterfly

now that's an interesting gas station, and if you have the money you can buy exotic cars for as little as 30 million THB

yet I never saw so many exotic cars in Tokyo  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

Japan, one of the places Id love to visit. Blurry photos of rent boys, meat and cheese errr thanks?

----------


## Butterfly

> Planet Japan. What a place. Good stuff BF.


that's exactly how I felt. What a place. Can't wait to go back. Will need to find an excuse to go there though  :Razz: 

Visa run ?  :Smile: 

Taxi rides were super expensive though, about 20 USD for each trip, even short trip. Actually not that expensive, it's about Phuket price with the tuktuk mafia  :bunny3:

----------


## slackula

> so many hot girls


And yet all you give us are pictures of rent-boys!  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> Japan, one of the places Id love to visit.


you should, it's not too far from here, about 6 hours. Tokyo is huge though, can't see everything, even in 4 days, I couldn't go all the place I wanted to go. I didn't visit the park, the Emperor palace etc... Tokyo is not that expensive, but transportation is a mess. Bad subway connection, expensive, buses might be better but it's all in Japanese.




> Blurry photos of rent boys,


sorry to disappoint, didn't know you were into rent boys  :Razz:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Any chicks?

----------


## Butterfly

> And yet all you give us are pictures of rent-boys!


I know, but I have videos, plenty of them, so I could catch glimpse of the hotties in the streets  :Razz: 

I video the Ginza crosswalk, absolutely mental.

----------


## terry57

Great thread thanks.   I'm hoping to get there next year and backpack around the place. You got any info on reasonable accomodation and what i could expect to spend per day? 

cheers

----------


## Butterfly

> Any chicks?


it was a bit political to take pics of the hot chicks, they were all very nicely dressed. Didn't want to look like a pervert  :Smile:  There are not that many white tourists so they do take notice of you.

----------


## terry57

The  place looks like Hong foking Kong with all those mother foes running around.

 :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> Blurry photos of rent boys, meat and cheese errr thanks?


He is French.

----------


## Butterfly

> Great thread thanks. I'm hoping to get there next year and backpack around the place. You got any info on reasonable accomodation and what i could expect to spend per day?


outside Tokyo, it can be super cheap I have been told. Even skyiing is a bargain. You can find accommodation for 2000 THB, outside Tokyo, not a problem. Actually, even in Tokyo, there are some cheap accommodations around those prices if you look hard enough,

----------


## melvbot

> you should, it's not too far from here, about 6 hours.


Its a bit further and longer from here, had a friend who lived there a few years but never got to go over. Ill get there one day

----------


## tuktukdriver

[quote=Butterfly;1300512]


> Japanese girls shopping together, with their hands full of brand name bags and all dressed up like expensive hookers


On of the things I love about Japan, most all the nice girls dress like hookers. You were lucky to have come during what we refer to as "boot season".

----------


## Butterfly

your typical metro ride  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> "boot season".


ah, make sense now  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

a quiet backstreet:

----------


## Butterfly

a busy shopping backstreet:

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Great thread thanks.   I'm hoping to get there next year and backpack around the place. You got any info on reasonable accomodation and what i could expect to spend per day? 
> 
> cheers


This is probably the cheapest option in Tokyo. Strangely enough named..Khaosan Tokyo. You can find rooms for 6000 or so but they will be very small.

Khaosan Tokyo Guest House Hostel ::WELCOME TO KHAOSAN TOKYO ANNEX

----------


## Butterfly

The infamous Shibuya crosswalk, much better in the night time, difficult to catch on picture, the video is better

----------


## Butterfly

> Khaosan Tokyo Guest House Hostel ::WELCOME TO KHAOSAN TOKYO ANNEX


he can try the "Tube" room, where you actually sleep in a small tube container, must be really cheap

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Originally Posted by tuktukdriver
> 
> "boot season".
> 
> 
> ah, make sense now


Winter is probably the best time to visit. Boot season being one reason. The weather is nice almost every day, cold but sunny.

----------


## Butterfly

traffic jam ala Nippon:

----------


## Butterfly

and then I run out of battery, I was quite mad, I was starting to be like the Japanese who are taking pics of everything when they are traveling to Europe  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

Shinjuku Station, the center of Tokyo

----------


## Butterfly

More info can be found here too:

Shinjuku or Fashion Central
http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e3011.html

Harajuku or Cosplay Central
Harajuku

Tokyo:
Tokyo - City Guide

----------


## WujouMao

> Shinjuku Station, the center of Tokyo


i can see what Thailand has modelled their city on from this picture. overhead roads, elevated trains and large walkways.  even the side alleys in your other pics seem just like the ones in Thailand.

Think London will never change

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i can see what Thailand has modelled their city on from this picture.


True. It looks like the road near MBK and the National Stadium BTS.

----------


## Butterfly

^ it does, doesn't it ? my thought too when I took that picture

also Tokyo Shopping center is located nearby and it's full of japanese hotties shopping  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> japanese hotties


Not seen any evidence of that on this thread yet.

----------


## Butterfly

it's a travel thread, not a "member" thread  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> True. It looks like the road near MBK and the National Stadium BTS.


Except there is an actual push bike using the cycle lane which is clearly marked and looks quite safe. :Confused: 

Also the taxis look shit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Except there is an actual push bike using the cycle lane which is clearly marked and looks quite safe.


That's what having the 'rule of law' does to a society.

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> japanese hotties
> 
> 
> Not seen any evidence of that on this thread yet.


He means hot rent boys  :Sad:

----------


## Ghandi

Nice thread and pics !

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> True. It looks like the road near MBK and the National Stadium BTS.
> 
> 
> Except there is an actual push bike using the cycle lane which is clearly marked and looks quite safe.
> 
> Also the taxis look shit.


Japanese taxis are the nicest you will see anywhere. They are spotless.

That picture does look a bit BKK but Japan is anything but BKK. It's probably the cleanest, most organized country I have been to.

----------


## tuktukdriver

One of these days I'll go out and spend the day taking pictures of Japanese girls and post them. There are some beauties.

----------


## Butterfly

^ what do you do there if I may ask ?  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Japanese taxis are the nicest you will see anywhere. They are spotless.


I think Bangkok taxi are better, those Japanese Taxi were a bit crappy compared to Bangkok, and they were outrageously priced

----------


## crazyswede

*Looks like a bunch of freelancing hooker´s at Beach Rd. Pattaya me thinx! 


*

----------


## Butterfly

Thanks for putting the story at the top of the TD weekly newsletter  :Smile:

----------


## porno frank

Cool pics on the street scene in tokyo. Like em.

----------


## English Noodles

Thanks for bumping the thread, Frank. I missed this thread the first time around. 

Cheers, butterfly for the pics and comments, good thread, very interesting. Enjoyed it.

----------


## English Noodles

> One of these days I'll go out and spend the day taking pictures of Japanese girls and post them. There are some beauties.


Well you said this 8 months ago. Have you done it yet?

----------


## mc2

> next stop: Harajuku on a busy Sunday afternoon. Cosplay central, and the hip culture.


classic look of suspicion on the girl at the front.

the expression on their faces look like you are violating them somehow with your invasive photographic style.

----------


## reinvented

good stuff butters brings back many memories

----------


## Butterfly

> Cheers, butterfly for the pics and comments, good thread, very interesting. Enjoyed it.


I have a small video I was meant to put together, maybe I will send the cuts to Scampy to make it nice with some cool music  :Razz:

----------


## English Noodles

Go for it. :bananaman:

----------


## Mr Earl

^^^^hahaha....Takeshita Street!

Interesting stuff, I missed it the first time around as well.
Never been there but it looks rather tame compared to BKK.

----------


## Boon Mee

Spent some time in Japan a few years back and can testify that indeed, Japanese girls are the hottest in Asia, bar none.  Did the Mt Fugi climb as far as the lake for a little sightseeing.  I see from Butterfly's photos that Pachinko is still popular - never could find the attraction myself...

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

A Japanese toilet with heated seat, auto flush and jet/spray nozzle with adjustable pressure settings. Just remember to turn off the jet before getting off the bog, otherwise you'll have a wet wall....

----------


## Cujo

I'm a big fan of random street photos and appreciate the effort anyone takes to put them up, thanks BF.

----------


## Butterfly

^ I have more of them but didn't think they could be put together logically, so I didn't post them. Will try to do the video version, shouldn't take long but the clips need to be "converted" as they are in SONY format.

----------


## Poo and Pee

> Tokyo is not that expensive, but transportation is a mess. Bad subway connection, expensive, buses might be better but it's all in Japanese.


agree that tokyo can be cheap, but you couldn't be more wrong about transportation.

you can go practically anywhere via rail link, and trains are cheap, regular, and efficient. 

i also much prefer japanese taxis than thai, but rarely use them as trains and subways are usually faster - and cheaper..

thanks for posting the pics..

----------


## Yemen

Just found this thread. Thanks BF great pictures.

----------


## boynick

Interesting, and nice pics, is there any about Japanese beauties?

----------

